# Another one Bites the Dust



## Polar Bear (Oct 1, 2006)

*I had never heard about the Limburg, but we now have one less terrorist.*

*Al-Qaeda fugitive killed in Yemen* 

*Yemeni security forces have killed a key al-Qaeda fugitive who escaped from jail earlier this year, officials said. *

Fawaz al-Rabihi was sentenced to death last year for plotting an attack in which a boat laden with explosives rammed the French oil tanker Limburg. 
He was killed when security forces raided a house in the capital Sanaa. 
The October 2002 bombing of the Limburg, off Yemen's south-eastern coast, killed a Bulgarian crew member and wounded 12 others. 
Rabihi was one of 13 al-Qaeda-linked militants who escaped from prison in February. 
The Limburg attack echoed the attack on the USS Cole two years previously. On 12 October 2000, 17 US sailors were killed when suicide bombers blew themselves up on an inflatable raft next to USS Cole in the southern Yemeni port of Aden.


----------



## EATIII (Oct 1, 2006)

good riddance,no virgin's for him!


----------



## pardus (Oct 1, 2006)

Good news!


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 1, 2006)

*aaah yes*

I love it when a plan comes together..finally!


----------



## CV (Oct 1, 2006)

see ya


----------



## glock-bkk (Oct 1, 2006)

His death sentence came back for him...


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Oct 2, 2006)

glock-bkk said:


> His death sentence came back for him...




BAHHHHHAHAHAHA - I was thinking the exact same fucking thing!

One less asshole in the world, amen - have a nice day.


----------

